# Eclipse: .class wird nicht angelegt



## Gast (4. Sep 2008)

Hallo,

habe seit heute auf einmal das Problem das beim anlegen einer Klasse nur das .java file angelegt wird, aber nicht die passende .class dazu, dadurch bekomme ich immer wieder beim ausführen eine NoClassDefFoundError Exception.
Woran kann das liegen und wie kann ich diesen Fehler beheben?

Wäre für schnelle Hilfe seeeeehr dankbar!!!

Gruß

der Gast


----------



## SlaterB (4. Sep 2008)

im Menü Project gibts einen Punkt 'Build Automatically', ist links davon ein Häckchen?


----------



## Gast (4. Sep 2008)

Ja, das Häckchen ist dort gesetzt.


----------



## SlaterB (4. Sep 2008)

das wars auch schon mit meinen Ideen,
außer du startest nicht aus Eclipse und vom falschen Ordner aus
oder bist nicht in der Java-Perspektive


----------



## Gast (4. Sep 2008)

Ich arbeite mit diesem Projekt im SVN.
Projekte die nicht im SVN liegen habe dieses Problem nicht, also da kann wir alles normal angelegt...


----------



## Gast (4. Sep 2008)

ich bin aber in der Java-Perspektive


----------



## Wildcard (4. Sep 2008)

*verschieb in IDEs und Tools*
Welchen SVN Client verwendest du? Gibt es build path errors in betreffenden Projekten? Wenn ja, verhindern diese in der Regel den Build, also erst lösen.


----------



## Gast (4. Sep 2008)

Ich verwende Subversion und unter Properties habe ich die Fehlermeldung: Build path contains duplicate entry: '' for project XXX'.
Das war der Fehler. Ich hatte zwei gleiche Projekte drin!!!
Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Wildcard (4. Sep 2008)

Ich meinte welchen Client ( Subversive, oder Subclipse), aber egal, das Problem ist ja nun gelöst.
*Haken setz*


----------

